# have checked in on Ryanair, cannot travel now



## 4th estate (15 Mar 2010)

Hi, I have checked in online for a flight on 17th March. I can't make the journey that day, have made alternative arrangements for another day. 

I'm not bothered about getting money back or anything, it was a cheapie. Are there any repercussions for not turning up after having checked in?

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Homer (15 Mar 2010)

I'm not aware of any repercussions, but if it was the first leg of a return flight, it could jeopardise your return flight if you don't let them know.

In any event, I'd recommend letting them know, even if you have to call to the Ryanair desk at the airport to tell them.  If you don't tell them, it could cause a flight delay (although they'd probably just leave without you) and it could prevent someone else getting onto the flight if it's fully booked.

There's probably nothing in it for you other than doing the right thing.  Just because Ryanair are not always the most polite company to deal with, doesn't mean you should respond in kind.

Regards
Homer


----------



## Brendan Burgess (15 Mar 2010)

I don't think it would be possible to tell Ryanair?

Do they take emails or phone calls?


I have never heard them calling "Would passenger Murphy on Ryanair flight FR 007 please go to the plane immediately. We are waiting for you."


----------



## Padraigb (15 Mar 2010)

Don't worry about it, because Ryanair won't worry about it.

Ryanair don't do return tickets, so if you have another Ryanair booking to get you home again, you can still use it.


----------



## Complainer (15 Mar 2010)

Brendan said:


> I have never heard them calling "Would passenger Murphy on Ryanair flight FR 007 please go to the plane immediately. We are waiting for you."


Actually, they did exactly this for me in Manchester some months back. First time in 30 years of flying that I've been called by name on the PA.


----------



## Vacuum Box (15 Mar 2010)

I missed a flight with them last year (december09).there was no repucussions... Ryanair would probably prefer that as they would save on the fuel cost for the extra weight !!plus the fact they got some of you coins for nothing....


----------



## Gervan (15 Mar 2010)

Now that you can book in online weeks before the flight, I have checked in for flights and not turned up. I'm sure the flight still took off.


----------



## 4th estate (15 Mar 2010)

Thanks everyone.

I suppose they will just close the door without me and as vacuum says, be thankful that a heifer like me is not on board!!

Anyway, this might help others in the same situation. I hope to take the return journey. I have a separate boarding card for that. I just wondered about having checked in already. I have not turned up for other Ryanair flights, but hadn't checked in beforehand.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (15 Mar 2010)

Complainer said:


> Actually, they did exactly this for me in Manchester some months back. First time in 30 years of flying that I've been called by name on the PA.



I was there at the time. They were calling for "_The _complainer". I don't think it was you specifically.


----------



## z107 (16 Mar 2010)

I think you should cancel the flight for two reasons:

1. Someone else might desperately need that flight
2. If you've paid taxes, you should claim these back. Even if you end up with no money back, it's far better that Ryanair gets the money than the government.


----------



## 4th estate (16 Mar 2010)

umop3p!sdn said:


> I think you should cancel the flight for two reasons:
> 
> 1. Someone else might desperately need that flight
> 2. If you've paid taxes, you should claim these back. Even if you end up with no money back, it's far better that Ryanair gets the money than the government.



Actually you have hit the nail on the head, and I wondered about someone else wanting the flight. But, I rationalised that one. Ryanair will charge me more than the flight cost for the phone call. So forget that one. If they made it easier for a person to cancel I would do it.

Some of their flights are so cheap, they should have a function that where if you cannot travel, and don't want to change the flight, a quick email with your details and a confirmation of some sorts that you are who you are etc. would make them loadsa dough on someone else taking the flight. Obviously this would have to be before you check in. 

There must be some impediment to that, because they haven't implemented it yet. Imagine Ryanair not sorting that one out!

The flight cost a tenner, no taxes or charges, no check in charge, just got it by chance, I was lucky, so not taking it is no big deal. But I appreciate what you say.


----------



## johnno09 (17 Mar 2010)

Ryanair will be delighted you wont be there to use toilet roll so no worries Id say


----------



## Eithneangela (17 Mar 2010)

There's no problem - noshow causes no problem except more room for other passengers. Have done it many times - have often booked flights which cost very little and then didn't take them up, either return flights or one leg of a return flight.  Have not turned up for outbound flight and no problem getting back on the return leg. Relax!


----------



## sunrock (17 Mar 2010)

I often book different dates for flights to london for example. Maybe 2 different departure and return flights .I mean the flights are cheap so if I miss a flight or need to spend another few days there is no problem.I mean if I had to book a flight at a days notice it could be 200e so 10e on an extra return flight is well worth it.
Some might say others would miss out , but Ryanair could operate a  standby system if they are worried about that.


----------



## dohouch (18 Mar 2010)

Recently DUB-MAD flight got talking to a chatty Ryanair cabin-crew member.  Asked him how many were on flight. He said 177 had paid and and 155 had showed up. He said it was normal that about up to 20 people who had paid don't show up. Done it my myself with very cheap flights.


----------



## jack2009 (18 Mar 2010)

cancel the flight as otherwise they may assume your return flight is also cancelled if you are a no show. Happened a friends of mine on a different airline. He ended up having to buy a first class ticket for bmm euro to get home that day.


----------



## Padraigb (18 Mar 2010)

jack2009 said:


> cancel the flight as otherwise they may assume your return flight is also cancelled if you are a no show...



Ryanair do not sell return tickets.


----------



## jack2009 (18 Mar 2010)

Padraigb said:


> Ryanair do not sell return tickets.



True but i would rather be safe than sorry esp since i cannot remember if my friend booked a return flight.


----------



## clinton (22 Apr 2010)

hi , anyone got flights booked to faro portugal for 2 adults,  on 27 june 2010 to return 04 july 2010 and not using them i would be very interested in them  , from any airport, ie dublin shannon or belfast., thanks for your help


----------



## Protocol (23 Apr 2010)

jack2009 said:


> cancel the flight as otherwise they may assume your return flight is also cancelled if you are a no show. .


 
As far as I know, *you can't *cancel a flight with Ryanair.

I have never seen any facility on the website for a pax to do so.

As the fare is non-refundable, and so they get paid whether you fly or not, why would they care if you fly or not?

For this reason, I think it's not possible to cancel.

You just don't turn up.


----------

